# Ps3 or xbox 360?



## Ciaran (Aug 30, 2009)

Ive got some spare money, and Im not sure which console I should get, so im gonna need some advice from y'all :gyroidconfused: 
(note: please no 'D00D get a PESS3 just cos da xbox got hit by teh Failaz0r ROFLCOPTER!!!' or anything along the lines of such)


----------



## Thunder (Aug 30, 2009)

D00D get a PESS3 just cos da xbox got hit by teh Failaz0r ROFLCOPTER!!!

I mean, get a 360.


----------



## Pear (Aug 30, 2009)

Get a 360 if you like multiplayer and FPS's.

You're gonna have to ask someone who has a PS3 for their view on it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd go with a PS3 unless you're looking for all those shooters such as Halo, Mass Effect and whatever else is on the 360. The PS3 has free online, several great exclusives such as Uncharted, inFamous, and LittleBigPlanet; It's got the PSOne Classics such as Metal Gear Solid, Prince of Persia, and Tomb Raider in the PlayStation Store, etc, etc.


----------



## Pear (Aug 30, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> I'd go with a PS3 unless you're looking for all those shooters such as Halo, Mass Effect and whatever else is on the 360. The PS3 has free online, several great exclusives such as Uncharted, inFamous, and LittleBigPlanet; It's got the PSOne Classics such as Metal Gear Solid, Prince of Persia, and Tomb Raider in the PlayStation Store, etc, etc.


Even though PS3's online is free, it's not as good as XBOX's imo. Mostly because there's less DlC and no inter-game chat.


----------



## Amy (Aug 30, 2009)

ps3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

PS3.

I hate my 360 as of now >_>


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well everyone went crazy about the xbox 360 at first. But know people are selling or trading it for a ps3. I think that ps3 is better but if there was any games in specific that you wanted for 360 you should see if ps3 has them. Oh and 360 gets the red ring, you can send it in and get it repaired for free but it takes two-three weeks.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 30, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Less DLC? I can imagine seeing as Microsoft gotta pay for that crap to keep it away from Sony. And chat's meh.  As long as some game have it, I don't care. Plus you can chat via webcam/mic/text on it instead.


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 webcam/mic/text on
cant you do that on 360 and ps3?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

You're all forgetting the CD drive scratches your CDs.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 30, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you can.


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> You're all forgetting the CD drive scratches your CDs.


Yea on xbox 360, My 360 scratched my friends copy of mortal kombat vs dc universe :O
good morning alecks


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

Ouch that sucks :0

morning dj


----------



## Conor (Aug 30, 2009)

X360 has better games, imo.


----------



## Pear (Aug 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> You're all forgetting the CD drive scratches your CDs.


Only when you move your 360 with the game in it, which the manual specifically tells you not to do. The only other way is if you got RROD, then it would be covered by Microsoft.


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you barley move the 360 a centimeter, itll scratch
@ conor
Wait till those games get scratched and then your mad so you play another game and then your 360 harddrive explodes so you you take it off and then your 360 gives you the red ring and then you call microsoft and you are out of insurance D:


----------



## SamXX (Aug 30, 2009)

If you mainly play shooters, 360's your console but, if you like variety and different games, then go with the PS3.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 30, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> X360 has better games, imo.


Most of which you can get for PC. o:


----------



## royal 9999 (Aug 30, 2009)

you might want get a 360 and wait for this to come out very soon:

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/p2qlHoxPioM'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/p2qlHoxPioM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/CPIbGnBQcJY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/CPIbGnBQcJY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

kind of scary how powerful our technology is today...


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 30, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give both of you 50


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> you might want get a 360 and wait for this to come out very soon:
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/p2qlHoxPioM'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


*censored.3.0* the ps3 im keeping the 360


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 30, 2009)

I think the PS3 will have motion controls too. I think it's called Magic Wand or something.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes you can.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 30, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I think the PS3 will have motion controls too. I think it's called Magic Wand or something.


Yeah, and it'll be paired with the PS Eye I think. So I think it'll kinda be like Natal but with a wand.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, I don't really play shooters... And I'm kinda looking forward to KH3...

LBP looks great... I'm kinda veering rowards the ps3 side now, cos I don't need to pay for a wireless adapter or a yearly subscription for online, plus it plays Blu~rays...

I just don't know :'(


----------



## Ricano (Aug 30, 2009)

Go with PS3, especially since the slim is out


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 30, 2009)

Get a PS3.

Online play is free.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 30, 2009)

ok, if I wanna download games online on the ps3 do I need a credit card, or can I get points like on xbox??


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 30, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> ok, if I wanna download games online on the ps3 do I need a credit card, or can I get points like on xbox??


Credit Card or one of these: http://www.amazon.com/PLAYSTATION-Network-Card/dp/B001B8PEAG


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 30, 2009)

PS3 unless you want a console that is likely to break down on you and if you enjoy paying extra fees for online.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 31, 2009)

360 > PS3

A superior game library, be it digital or physical.  Can't go wrong with games like Banjo: Nuts and Bolts, Bioshock, Braid, Portal: Still Alive, Mass Effect, etc...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 31, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> 360 > PS3
> 
> A superior game library, be it digital or physical.  Can't go wrong with games like Banjo: Nuts and Bolts, Bioshock, Braid, Portal: Still Alive, Mass Effect, etc...


Did you seriously just use Nuts and Bolts as an example of a good game library? :X


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 31, 2009)

I think im gonna get a ps3 cos it has littlebigplanet, and most of the games that come out on 1 console come out on the other, except a few... 
And I'll get a free blu-ray player, and i dont need to pay extra for a wireless adapter and a yearly subscription for online gaming.
And Xbox is mostly shooters, and im not the biggest fan of them anyway...
And if kingdom hearts 3 is made, itll probably be on the ps3...
And FF 14 is a ps3 exclusive...

But I still have a month to decide...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 31, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> 360 > PS3
> 
> A superior game library *(Yay, shooters.)*, be it digital or physical.  Can't go wrong with games like Banjo: Nuts and Bolts, Bioshock*(Oh Hey), Braid, Portal: Still Alive(PC too), Mass Effect(PC says hi), etc...*


*Comments in quote.*


----------



## John102 (Aug 31, 2009)

GET AN IPOD TOUCH, IT'S THE FUNNEST IPOD EVER!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 31, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> GET AN IPOD TOUCH, IT'S THE FUNNEST IPOD EVER!


copwrestles knows all


----------



## Anna (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a PS3. 
Its amazing get Metal Gear - amazing graphics.
LBP <3


----------



## Pear (Aug 31, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> 360 > PS3
> 
> A superior game library, be it digital or physical.  Can't go wrong with games like Banjo: Nuts and Bolts, Bioshock, Braid, Portal: Still Alive, Mass Effect, etc...


This.


----------



## John102 (Aug 31, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd wait for the september apple event though, the new one is bound to come out.


----------



## MitchL21 (Aug 31, 2009)

360 gets annoying with constant little kids, swearing, fighting, screamming, pplz with ADHD  but i assume PS3 probaly has that too. if i wear to get 1 atm i would probaly get a ps3


----------



## MitchL21 (Aug 31, 2009)

just read the ipod post. lmfao i have an touch its awesome it has the most addicting games and apps on it! YEH


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 31, 2009)

I dont like FPS's so right now, im on the ps3 side.
Lets hope this tread lasts until my birthday, when ill probably have enough money to buy one :3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 31, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> I dont like FPS's so right now, im on the ps3 side.
> Lets hope this tread lasts until my birthday, when ill probably have enough money to buy one :3


FPS is a passing fad, just like platformers.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 31, 2009)

MitchL21 said:
			
		

> 360 gets annoying with constant little kids, swearing, fighting, screamming, pplz with ADHD  but i assume PS3 probaly has that too. if i wear to get 1 atm i would probaly get a ps3


Not as much, since the mics are so dang expensive. 

@Mega: Shooting isn't likely to get old.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> MitchL21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it is, it might last 2 or 3 console generations like the platformers did, but something else will come along and steal it's spotlight.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 31, 2009)

What, Racing games? Yeah right.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 31, 2009)

Need for Speed Shift!

Legal racing, awesome.


----------



## Fontana (Sep 1, 2009)

Do yourself a favor and get a PS3.


----------



## Anna (Sep 2, 2009)

MitchL21 said:
			
		

> 360 gets annoying with constant little kids, swearing, fighting, screamming, pplz with ADHD  but i assume PS3 probaly has that too. if i wear to get 1 atm i would probaly get a ps3


No the PS3 doesn't really have that.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm still on the ps3 side ATM... I'll probably get a few bob at my birthday, so we'll see...


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> MitchL21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cannot rule out they aren't out there.

But yeah, whatever you feel you'd get more enjoyment out of/maybe friends who have a system.
And how it looks... Ps3


----------



## Miranda (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm a huge 360 fan because of the community. So I say 360


----------



## tazaza (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a PS3 and prefer it to 360. And it isnt as expensive now. The shop is quite good and the demo's are quite good. And being able to watch Bblu-ray movies is quite handy. I have played on a 360 and have to say it is nearly as good but IMO if you want to watch blu-ray then get the PS3.


----------



## fitzy (Sep 2, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> I'd go with a PS3 unless you're looking for all those shooters such as Halo, Mass Effect and whatever else is on the 360. The PS3 has free online, several great exclusives such as Uncharted, inFamous, and LittleBigPlanet; It's got the PSOne Classics such as Metal Gear Solid, Prince of Persia, and Tomb Raider in the PlayStation Store, etc, etc.


I'd go with the PS3.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 2, 2009)

... hmmm I should really try and play a ps3 first to see if Ill like it...


----------



## SockHead (Sep 2, 2009)

360 only because it's best


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I did.  That game was phenomenal, I don't see why there's so much hate.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 2, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a game, it's ok.
As a banjo game, it's an abomination.


----------



## Nipe1s (Sep 2, 2009)

PS3.


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 2, 2009)

D00D get a PESS3 just cos da xbox got hit by teh Failaz0r ROFLCOPTER!!!


----------



## nfsfan18 (Sep 2, 2009)

I would personally say to get a PlayStation 3. Why? Because it has wifi, you won't pay a dime to play online, and because it has less of a chance of breaking down on you, Or get and Xbox 360 if you want Nexflix and better gaming titles. But you will spend $100 for a wifi adapter and $50 for Xbox Live if you get and Xbox 360. It cost alot but it will give you better online gameplay than the PlayStation 3. Like I said My choice would be PlayStation 3 because you won't pay for wifi connectivity.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 3, 2009)

Added a poll


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 3, 2009)

A Question, does a PS3 play PS1 and PS2 Games?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 3, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> A Question, does a PS3 play PS1 and PS2 Games?


You can buy PS1 games from the shop, not the disc. I think, but you can't play PS2 games because they don't sell 'em on the PSN.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 3, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thatts a real shame, but the xbox won't play my ps2 games either though...


----------



## Ricano (Sep 3, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It depends on the GB you have


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 3, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a 120GB PS3 someday...


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought both N64 Banjo games day 1, and I still really liked Nuts and Bolts... I don't see how you can label a game with "ok" and "abomination" at the same time.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 3, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you look arround, you can find an older PS3 that can still play those games.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 4, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, or check eBay. It's gotta have Backwards Compatibility for it to play old PS1 and PS2 games.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 4, 2009)

Ive pretty much decided on the Ps3, but I still might change my mind...

Anyone wanna name some good games for both of 'em??


----------



## Pear (Sep 4, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Ive pretty much decided on the Ps3, but I still might change my mind...
> 
> Anyone wanna name some good games for both of 'em??


Prince of Persia. It's for both platforms.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 4, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Ive pretty much decided on the Ps3, but I still might change my mind...
> 
> Anyone wanna name some good games for both of 'em??


PS3:
LittleBigPlanet
Uncharted
inFamous
Fat Princess (It's in the PS Store)

Multi-Platform:
Burnout Paradise
Mirror's Edge
Battlefield: 1943

Anyone care to add? I'm brain dead at the moment.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Batman Arkham Asylum
The Orange Box
Fallout 3
BioShock


----------



## AndyB (Sep 4, 2009)

You've pretty much made your decision.
All it'd really come down to is... who on tbt you'd talk/play with.


----------

